# Favorite Merlot



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Whats some of you guys favorite go-to bottles of merlot in the 15-30 dollar range? Been on a Merlot kick here lately and want to try something other than the reg cheapos. Been liking the Dynamite from 05 and there was one other I found that I liked from Whole Foods but cant remember the name at the moment.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

I am very new to wines. I have been tasting wines for less than a year. That being said I really like the Flying Fish merlot '04. I also just tried the Barefoot merlot which was not a bad wine for $6 a bottle.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm Not drinking any F'n Merlot! :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

A couple that I've liked recently:
Peju
Robert Sinskey


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I'm Not drinking any F'n Merlot! :r


The force is weak in this one. It took all I had to not post that:r:r


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Coppolla Blue Label. Trust me. Let it breathe for about 30 minutes then dive in.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I'm really not into Merlot. I'd much rather be drinking a Shiraz or Cabernet. However, I did have a Merlot recently that was not too bad, at least for me. It was an South Australian - Mollydooker Merlot Scooter 2006. Very limited in my area but sells in the range of $18. You should pour this wine about a half hour before drinking it.

Johnny


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My Fiance love Merlot.

Our favorite is Oberan Merlot.............Just ordered a case.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> Coppolla Blue Label. Trust me. Let it breathe for about 30 minutes then dive in.


I have passed over that so many times cause I was disappointed in the Black Claret and didn't want to pay for another bad Coppolla wine. But if such a fine brother as yourself says try it then I am gonna try it:tu


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

Martha Clara Merlot 2002 (just because they ran out of the 2001)


----------

